# Toilets



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

What say you? When your customer demands that you remove the toilet to paint behind instead of reaching with a brush, what do you say? Do you claim you are a painter and not a plumber? Do you have them hire a plumber or do you remove the toilet? In this picture, replacing toilet is part of the bid. I give them the option when painting bathrooms.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't see the picture but what i do is take a cigar roller and roll behind it. I would not take the toilet off even though it is a simple process because I am not a plumber and would not want to be liable for any problematic events.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I can't see the picture but what i do is take a cigar roller and roll behind it. I would not take the toilet off even though it is a simple process because I am not a plumber and would not want to be liable for any problematic events.


What the sh*t?? The pic is in my post.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I say call a plumber.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> What the sh*t?? The pic is in my post.


Just a white box with a red X for me, so is the pics in your other thread.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is the pic


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Here is the pic


Toilet is off what's the problem? lol


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Toilet is off what's the problem? lol


No problem my brother. I took the toilet off and replacing with new. Just try to strike up some normal conversation is all. Wondered what others do, a lot of painter around here won't touch a toilet. I remove them when requested.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> No problem my brother. I took the toilet off and replacing with new. Just try to strike up some normal conversation is all. Wondered what others do, a lot of painter around here won't touch a toilet. I remove them when requested.


I have in the past removed a toilet when it was going to be replaced but as far as if there are no plans for the toilet to come out I break out the mini roller. 

Do you remove them just to paint behind them and then put the same toilet back in place very often?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

sooo you added the new toilet in? Did you get paid for this? 

Reason I ask is that we are painters. ANd if we do other things, that is not included with a brush, then fee$ are added. I know you know that TIM.. for those that don't, or think they are "winning over the customer".. you are not, you are just cheapening what it is that we as painters work for.. you are driving down the rate we work for or perceived value. Remember that.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

So let me get this straight with both threads. Your a painter that can sell plumbing but cant sell the painting of a ceiling?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Do you remove them just to paint behind them and then put the same toilet back in place very often?


Very often Sean, must be a thing with the customers around here. Many request that the toilets be remove to completely paint behind them.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

nEighter said:


> sooo you added the new toilet in? Did you get paid for this?
> 
> Reason I ask is that we are painters. ANd if we do other things, that is not included with a brush, then fee$ are added. I know you know that TIM.. for those that don't, or think they are "winning over the customer".. you are not, you are just cheapening what it is that we as painters work for.. you are driving down the rate we work for or perceived value. Remember that.


My 1st post stated that it is in the bid. my answer to you is, Yes, I charged for the toilet.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I skim.. too many forums.. not enought time..


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TH

The reason I avoid other trade work is because if something goes wrong in the toilet removal or installation and there is a leak that causes damage, it may be difficult to procure liability coverage through your carrier. Not a chance worth taking. We get asked to replace outlets and light fixtures, and have been asked to pull out toilets to paint behind them and I always explain to the customer that plumbing and electrical are services that we are not licensed or skilled in. Its best if that burden stays outside our scope. Thats just my situation. You are a handy fellow though, and I am sure you can install a toilet as well as anyone.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> TH
> 
> The reason I avoid other trade work is because if something goes wrong in the toilet removal or installation and there is a leak that causes damage, it may be difficult to procure liability coverage through your carrier. Not a chance worth taking. We get asked to replace outlets and light fixtures, and have been asked to pull out toilets to paint behind them and I always explain to the customer that plumbing and electrical are services that we are not licensed or skilled in. Its best if that burden stays outside our scope. Thats just my situation. You are a handy fellow though, and I am sure you can install a toilet as well as anyone.


Actually V, I am no longer Haggerty Painting, changed name to Haggerty Home Improvements.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> TH
> 
> The reason I avoid other trade work is because if something goes wrong in the toilet removal or installation and there is a leak that causes damage, it may be difficult to procure liability coverage through your carrier. Not a chance worth taking. We get asked to replace outlets and light fixtures, and have been asked to pull out toilets to paint behind them and I always explain to the customer that plumbing and electrical are services that we are not licensed or skilled in. Its best if that burden stays outside our scope. Thats just my situation. You are a handy fellow though, and I am sure you can install a toilet as well as anyone.


This is my thinking as well. 




timhag said:


> Actually V, I am no longer Haggerty Painting, changed name to Haggerty Home Improvements.


That's what i thought. Then you are asked and expected to do this things all the time.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

timhag said:


> Actually V, I am no longer Haggerty Painting, changed name to Haggerty Home Improvements.


Could a mod please show this handyman to CT?:whistling2:
:ban:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That's what i thought. Then you are asked and expected to do this things all the time.


Altho my main focus is painting, I look for everything I can Sean. There is lots of money to be made and i'm gonna make it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Could a mod please show this handyman to CT?:whistling2:
> :ban:


Some friend you are.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> handyman:whistling2:
> :ban:


Haggerty Home Improvements! <------ them there are some professional words buddy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Some friend you are.


NEPS does not like people in general don't take it personal Tim.  :laughing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> NEPS does not like people in general don't take it personal Tim.  :laughing:


Never take anything personal tippy toe says brother Sean


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Altho my main focus is painting, I look for everything I can Sean. There is lots of money to be made and i'm gonna make it.


I hear about these electricians turning in massively inflated bills for hanging ceiling fans, could be you.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> TH
> 
> The reason I avoid other trade work is because if something goes wrong in the toilet removal or installation and there is a leak that causes damage, it may be difficult to procure liability coverage through your carrier. Not a chance worth taking. We get asked to replace outlets and light fixtures, and have been asked to pull out toilets to paint behind them and I always explain to the customer that plumbing and electrical are services that we are not licensed or skilled in. Its best if that burden stays outside our scope. Thats just my situation. You are a handy fellow though, and I am sure you can install a toilet as well as anyone.


Exactly my reasoning as well. To me, it opens a can of you know what that, quite honestly, I don't wanna mess with.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

If you have the ability to quote it properly, then hell yea, expand your services. We've done it one time and billed a couple of hours for it. I was a nervous wreck though. Worried about rotting wood and not being able to secure the bolts /anchors, having to replace the wood / flooring, not getting it seated properly, etc... Turns out it took less then an hour and everything went fine.

It blows my mind you get a lot of request to pull the toilet and replace with same toiled just to paint behind it. We've never had one of those requests. Like I said, we replaced an old with a new as part of the paint job. Don't think I would it again though. The stress of the unforseen wasn't woth it for me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Installing paper behind toilet tanks and pedistal sinks is the pits. Sometimes not even a whiz roller frame bar can fit behind some tanks, and obviously one would prefer the paper to go BEHIND the sink. I love when they are removed. I'll be MORE than happy to remove, but I will not chance reinstallation.

Many of my colleagues will remove and replace plumbing fixtures and those that "know" what thet are doing carry new compression rings. I have for years cautioned against "working out of trade" for insurance reasons especially when a licence is required. I was going to "go public" with a dissertation on the subject at a workshop. So to get the facts, I called my liability carrier. She said she would find out the facts about coverage. I never heard back. I then thoroughly read my policy. There is absolutely no exclusion for working out of trade, at least in my policy.

YET, I absolutely believe you would have one hell of a legal battle trying to get something like Liberty Mutual covering your ass if you flooded out the second floor bathroom down into the den with carpets, pool table, home theater etc. 

AND, you might even win ....... three years later

It's NOT worth the risk for me. 

Now, I will remove sconces and other electrical do-dads, but I'll leave the water works to Flipper.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I normally take the cap off, and paint in a little ways around the edges.

If it's a lot of space back there, I will put a weenie roller back there.

Otherwise I don't lost any sleep over it.

I don't remember any complaints.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

timhag said:


> Haggerty Home Improvements! <------ them there are some professional words buddy.



Haggerty Home Improvements and Lawn Mowing....And shoe-shining.

:whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Talk to you insurance provider you can add on all kinds of provisions that will cover you in case something does happen. I have carried general liability for remodeling in addition to my painters liability since around 98 or so. 

So for those who will replace wood siding if its rotten do you think your covered if water gets behind that board you replaced? no different then taking off a toilet. IMO


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> So for those who will replace wood siding if its rotten do you think your covered if water gets behind that board you replaced? no different then taking off a toilet. IMO


:thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> Haggerty Home Improvements and Lawn Mowing....And shoe-shining.
> 
> :whistling2:


lawn mowing,:no::no: shoe shining :yes::yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And the there is just the pain in the ass to the HO if you do cause a leak.

Insurance coverage is one thing, but how about the damage to your reputation if that damn connection just drips drips drips drips .........

And how many connections do we find that are new and pristene? I've done enough repairs in my own home to want to do the same for a customer. 


Funny (?) story. I replaced the flex feed lines to the kitch faucets. Even when I was making the connections, I wondered why nylon into brass. Well the next day I was lucky to be in the kitchen when it blew. You know that two second pause you have between hearing a funny noise and the 
"OH SH!T" realization of what it is ???


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> I normally take the cap off, and paint in a little ways around the edges.
> 
> If it's a lot of space back there, I will put a weenie roller back there.
> 
> ...


Is the shortest post to date by LC??? Anyone??? :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Is the shortest post to date by LC??? Anyone??? :jester:


He is just trying to get his postcount up for the Zone.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> He is just trying to get his postcount up for the Zone.


He arrived a few days ago.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> He is just trying to get his postcount up for the Zone.


Isn't he already in the zone. I thought I saw a 3 pager by him?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If he broke his posts down into 1/4's he might of been the first 5000 post member.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> If he broke his posts down into 1/4's he might of been the first 5000 post member.


QUANTITY


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Counts


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

More


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Than


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Quality


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I really wasn't doggin him. But - DAM - sometimes my eyes just start to glaze over and I am sure I miss some valuable points.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Just to be clear LC makes some damn good posts that are well thought out and I was just poking a stick at him.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Just to be clear LC makes some damn good posts that are well thought out and I was just poking a stick at him.


Work: No need to clarify and I don't think anyone was denying the quality of his posts. Maybe the quantity (length) but not the quality.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

I know I am a newbie, but i have had a couple of toilets too tight to mini roll behind and I used a pad(shurline paint pad re-fill) attached to a yard stick. Sounds funny, but worked great. I think I got the idea somewhere on here, don't remember.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fresh coat said:


> Work: No need to clarify and I don't think anyone was denying the quality of his posts. Maybe the quantity (length) but not the quality.


Sometimes i have to put out a disclaimer because the written text is often not read the way it was wrote and ever since I became a mod people seem to want to hold me accountable. 

Now if you will excuse me i am going to go edit LC's post and get his post count up to around 3800.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't remove toilet's, un-plug modern electronics,.... or pee in the corner....just saying


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

salestrainer said:


> I know I am a newbie, but i have had a couple of toilets too tight to mini roll behind and I used a pad(shurline paint pad re-fill) attached to a yard stick. Sounds funny, but worked great. I think I got the idea somewhere on here, don't remember.



That works also. I have used something very similar to smooth wallpaper in narrow spaces - like behind cast iron radiators.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Is the shortest post to date by LC??? Anyone??? :jester:


See, depending on the situation, my post is sometimes a short length, and sometimes my post is a long length.

Where as, some people's posts are only capable of reaching short lengths no matter what.

I am just glad that without trying, I wield a post that is longer than average, and when I am really motivated, my post can be very, _very_ long. :w00t:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

LC

You are someone whose posts I always enjoy. Dont change a thing. No matter what they say!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> Where as, some people's posts are only capable of reaching short lengths no matter what.


Guilty. 

I agree with VP don't change. I hope you know I am just poking fun at your expense. You can poke back I won't get upset.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> Where as, some people's posts are only capable of reaching short lengths no matter what.
> 
> :


got names ? :whistling2:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I have removed toilets on concrete slabs. I usually go the weenie roller route.
I am not real keen about reinstalling the same toilet on a wooden or tile floor. Some older ones may ahve aminute crack no one is aware of. Crack expands and leak is notice, it might come back to bite.
Anyone ever just remove the tank and replace. Seems that would take as long or longer than toilet removal and reinstall though. But, it might mean a little less chance of being held liable for a leaking bowl.

Btw, I have also heard of a guy moving a toilet when it broke and cut some nerves in his wrist.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Fifty five post about a toilet! Is this considered a symptom of cabin fever?

Unlike Last Craftsman, who can turn a post about a toilet into an epic best selling novel,

I'll keep it to my standard one two. 

1. Do not remove toilets (unless there is a disclaimer )
2. There is more to worry our pretty little heads about besides toilets.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Fifty five post about a toilet! Is this considered a symptom of cabin fever?
> 
> Unlike Last Craftsman, who can turn a post about a toilet into an epic best selling novel,
> 
> ...


Anyone have a good cheap online source for foam brushes? :jester:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

aw come on CA.. it was a good topic..


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

nEighter said:


> aw come on CA.. it was a good topic..


Yea. Up to post 18.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I hope you know I am just poking fun at your expense.


Why would I be upset?

Your comment set me up perfectly to execute a very entertaining exercise in double entendres.

And I think it is safe to say that I have established a very clear pecking order regarding the length of the posts of PaintTalk members.

:brows:

I only wish there was a separate and dedicated LOL button in addition to the thanks button.

If people could express their LOLs with a simple click, I think it would add quite a bit of collective humor to the forums.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> See, depending on the situation, my post is sometimes a short length, and sometimes my post is a long length.
> 
> Where as, some people's posts are only capable of reaching short lengths no matter what.
> 
> I am just glad that without trying, I wield a post that is longer than average, and when I am really motivated, my post can be very, _very_ long. :w00t:


Man I'm slow! I just got this. LOL!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Last Craftsman said:


> Why would I be upset?
> 
> Your comment set me up perfectly to execute a very entertaining exercise in double entendres.
> 
> ...


Here you go man.. just made you one.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Fifty five post about a toilet! Is this considered a symptom of cabin fever?
> 
> Unlike Last Craftsman, who can turn a post about a toilet into an epic best selling novel,
> 
> ...


 
Lot of *crap* for such a for subject with such minor importance?? :jester:

P.S. Why is it that a reply from here might go to my spam folder. When I start to delete it, I am asked if I am sure I want to delete this meesage. This not the first time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

boman47k said:


> P.S. Why is it that a reply from here might go to my spam folder. When I start to delete it, I am asked if I am sure I want to delete this meesage. This not the first time.


We are talking about email notifications right? 
It looks like you are set to recieve instant email notification to threads. Could it be a setting in your email account? Do you have a email folder for PT?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

No I do not. I have a folder to save some things from ct, but these go to the spam folder. In fact this was in the spam folder and I have pm notification in it too, which I will get too as soon as I finish this.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would set up a PT folder or use the CT folder and set the rules for the PT messages to go into the folder and see if that solves it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Fifty five post about a toilet! Is this considered a symptom of cabin fever?
> 
> Unlike Last Craftsman, who can turn a post about a toilet into an epic best selling novel,
> 
> ...


 
24 post are from mods.....:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> 24 post are from mods.....:whistling2:


21 of them are probably from me. I can side track a thread pretty good when i am not thinking about it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

25 ------you guys just really know your "crap":jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

26
Do you clean them too?:jester:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Last Craftsman said:
> 
> 
> > See, depending on the situation, my post is sometimes a short length, and sometimes my post is a long length.
> ...



:brows:


I am surprised the awkward grammar didn't tip you off. 

I figured a couple people missed it.

It broke my heart to do it, but I resorted to a more brutish delivery the second time around to make sure there were no stragglers.

Ahh...the sacrifices I make for my art.



Subtlety is a luxury in a thread about toilets I guess. 

What a shame, it was much funnier the first time around, and not a single thanks.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

RCP said:


> 26
> Do you clean them too?:jester:


That is arag on that guys shoulder, right??


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> :brows:
> 
> 
> I am surprised the awkward grammar didn't tip you off.
> ...


Nice job LC. I'll Try to be more aware in the future. 

I'm not sure how many people knew. No one seemed to pick up the ball, so to speak, with the double entendres. Maybe that's why you didn't get a THANKS

Anyway, Thanks


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

OH.. and I did notice the staggering speech. I just thought you were drunk.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Flag this message
*Reply to thread 'Toilets'*

Sunday, January 24, 2010 9:37 AM


From: 
"Paint Talk - Professional Painting Contractors Forum" [email protected]

Not to hijack, but is anyone else getting this in their spam folder when getting notifications of replies to this thread? 
It also happens with pm's from adm..


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Flag this message
> *Reply to thread 'Toilets'*
> 
> Sunday, January 24, 2010 9:37 AM
> ...


Is the issue them going in your spam folder?
That is your email filter, can you mark as "not spam"

Is the issue getting the notifications?
Look in the additional options box (below manage attachments) when you are replying. Change thread subscription to "do not subscribe"


Hijacking a toilet thread! LOL


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

??? Do you guys fill in the nail holes behind the toilets also? Just wondering.....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> ??? Do you guys fill in the nail holes behind the toilets also? Just wondering.....


Sure, just take the toothpaste off the vanity and voila!:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

this thread reminds me of the bathroom I had to paper in a total reno in Cambridge. It was one of those jobs where the GC insisted I do this one area even though there was MASSIVE amounts of work going on. AND, oh ya, it was the toilet the workers were using. 

Literally had to put on the boots, the long HD rubber gloves, and throw a pail of hot water and bleach at it and then mop it up.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a head’s up, this thread was started, and last posted in, back in 2010. You may succeed in resurrecting it, but…


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

RH said:


> Just a head’s up, this thread was started, and last posted in, back in 2010. You may succeed in resurrecting it, but…


Its that same alt account person that keeps doing this.


----------

